# Top FCI Malinois Males in the US



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

I know something like this was discussed a few years ago, bit I'd like to hear everyone's opinions on who, they think, are exceptional dogs. Please describe why you consider the dog such a great representative of the breed.


----------

